# Vapor rub in armpits...



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I currently have a bad cough with chest congestion. The glands in my armpits are swollen and tender. I have been wanting to put vapor rub in my armpits - I did it last night and this morning and it feels sooooooo good. I was wondering if there is any healing value in this from an alternative healing standpoint ? I generally go with what feels right, but I like would also like to know if this is known to be a helpful thing to do.

BTW I have also been using 1 drop of GSE in 1 oz of water to give myself nebulizer treatments to fight infection. I read this on the Nutribiotic website. I was wondering if anyone else has found this helpful.

TIA !


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I took myself to urgent care today. Turns out I have "almost pneumonia". The doctor was surprised I did not have a fever with the amount of congestion in my lungs. I wonder if the nebulized GSE solution was keeping an infection from starting. I'm glad I tried it but also that I did go for medical attention.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

I think it's more likely that the nebulized GSE is putting you at risk for a chemical pneumonia. Seriously, I wouldn't do that.


----------



## nomnom (Sep 21, 2009)

Aren't you suposes to use only sterile water or saline water in a neb? Iwas todl by my docor not to put any thing else in it so it would not grow bacteria.


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I think I'll buy the GSE nasal spray instead. I already use GSE and home-mixed saline in a neti-pot fashion and have rid myself of sinus infections this way. But the spray would be more convenient to use more often. (I mean not in the nebulizer).

BTW I use boiled and cooled water in my nebulizer - was told by a Dr. I can safely do that. So I am not worried about germs in it. (I also keep it very clean).


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

My Mom always put vapor rub on my feet under socks for colds.

I am sorry you are sick, but glad you caught it quickly









I know that I was told to never, ever put anything but distilled water in my BiPap machine's humidifier, which I would be breathing in. I would assume the same would go for a nebulizer.


----------



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

I've used a few drops of gse in my neti pot during a sinus infection which had neither good nor bad results.

I've always put Vicks Vapo under our socks to help with congestion. I don't know about putting it on your armpits....wouldn't do it after a shave, though. Did it help with the swollen glands?


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

It seems like maybe it has helped with the swollen glands. It definitely was comforting to them. They are better today. The Dr. was worried one might break open and told me to watch for that, but it has gone down. He said I was obviously fighting off an infection but it appeared not to have taken hold too much as I had no fever. I am on abx now so that may also be helping the gland swelling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EENS* 
I've used a few drops of gse in my neti pot during a sinus infection which had neither good nor bad results.

I've always put Vicks Vapo under our socks to help with congestion. I don't know about putting it on your armpits....wouldn't do it after a shave, though. Did it help with the swollen glands?


----------

